# Installing LED headligt in Rivarossi 2-8-8-2



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

My headlight works but looks a little wimpy.

I have installed a 3 mm led in other Rivarossi steamers, but the 2-8-8-2 has me stumped.

Has anyone done this?

Bill


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

What do you mean by "wimpy?" Is it being weak light?


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I guess I mean wimpy by modern standards. It is the factory installed incandescent light.

You really have to crank the throttle to get it at full strength, which makes for an an
unrealistic speed and it takes a lot of current.

I have a can motor installed, and it runs nicely.

Bill


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

It makes sense for the incandescent light bulb be brighter when the throttle was increased. That is increase of the current flow to make it brighter. 

If you want to use the LED in the incandescent light bulb's place, I would recommend to put simple current driver to keep current flow stable, regardless the increase of the voltage.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

The problem is that the way the articulated is built, it is difficult to hide the bulky bulb, which is larger than the fixture and it stands alone on the body. The resistor also has to be hidden somewhere.

Bill


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Simple LED and resistor will not work well because of the changing of the voltage across the resistor, it affects the change of current flow, causing the brightness of the LED to change, too. 

You will need current regulator, which would involves several parts. Is there enough room to add transistor, couple resistors and capacitor?


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

That's my question to other modelers.

On the 2-8-8-2, the lense is out there in the middle of nowhere.

I don't know where you would hide all of the add-ons.

Bill


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Can you post photo of the inside of the shell?


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

What he's saying is the headlight is mounted on the pilot deck , a surface mount LED would work.
Should fit right inside the headlight case. Though a resistor will still be needed it should fit easily within the boiler.near the motor.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Is this the one? I do not know which one it is. I can understand what 2-8-8-2 meant but which one...

Virginian 2-8-8-2 Challenger Steam Locomotive


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

GN, 

You are right on.

I live in a small town without any expert advice available.

The only thing I know is a 3 MM led that I can buy off the shelf at Hobbytown.

Can you get an LED smaller than that?

What would be the source?

ModelTrainStuff?

Bill


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Mr bill
Yes the surface mount LEDs are much smaller,they are so small they can be used in the ditch lights of modern ho scale locomotives.
There is a company that makes them even with the wire leads attached,which you'll want. Sodering the wires to LEDs themselves would be a real bear.......
Just wish I could remember the company name.😝


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Okey dokey found the name
www.richmondcontrols.com
And the color you'd want is golden white.

Their even in Texas!!&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes, I have done business with him before.

I will check it out.

I can talk to him on the phone and he can get me through it.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## NWHOOSIER (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Bill. Let us know how you make out on this. I too just got a Rivarossi 2-8-8-2 and its light is wimpy also. Otherwise its runs like new.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

OK.

The down side of Richmond Controls is that it takes 6 to 8 weeks for shipment.

Bill


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I got 3mm light from EBay.

Rusty


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Rusty,

3MM is too big.

I need the tiny surface mount.

Bill


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, I got 3mm to fit my J611 steam locomotive's e headlight, it fits perfect. I see there is some 2mm led light blub on eBay.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I got it done.

This is 148% better than incandescent.

I also installed an LED in the tender.


----------

